
Are Rethink and Horizon Dead / Abandoned? - amelius
https://discuss.horizon.io/t/are-rethink-and-horizon-dead-abandoned/619/22
======
amelius
I lost the thread so I reposted to find it. I'm interested in any news.

Update: found it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12641936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12641936)

HN, you need search functionality! :)

And an option to delete a post.

~~~
barrkel
There is search functionality, provided by Algolia, at the bottom of the page.
It works fairly well.

The original thread was marked dupe for mysterious reasons. I reposted the
original thread as a submission myself.

~~~
amelius
Thanks. I never noticed that search box before ;)

